#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-17
<philipballew> has anyone here used team viewer?
<locodir-user> hi
<philipballew> locodir-user, hi
<locodir-user> hi, a have a problem with ubuntu 11.10
<locodir-user> after the update, i did the reboot, and when everything supposly start to load , just stop in a black screen, saying that apache2 is looking for a network
<philipballew> locodir-user, your running apache? is this a server?
<akk> I hate boot scripts that assume a network is there.
<locodir-user> no, that's the point, is not a server
<akk> Usually they'll time out after a while, but sometimes it's a LONG while. Does control-C help at all?
<locodir-user> i did not try that
<locodir-user> i'been looking for the way to fix my pc, since eysterday in the morning
<philipballew> well irc is a pretty good place for that
<akk> Some versions pay attention to control-c at boot time, some don't, and I don't know if oneiric does.
<akk> It's always worth trying. Otherwise, you could try ctl-alt-F2 to see if you can get a login prompt
<akk> or else boot in single-user mode and remove or disable apache, then reboot
<locodir-user> how i can do that?
<philipballew> I wonder if you can just drop to a root shell
<locodir-user> boot in single user
<locodir-user> i can do that
<locodir-user> get a shell
<locodir-user> and i can acces my HD
<locodir-user> i tried modifing a file in the etc folder
<locodir-user> but nothing
<crashsystems> Does anyone have any ideas for getting Ubuntu to ether install install security updates upon shutdown, or prevent users from shutting down while updates are running? I've got a bunch of end-user laptop workstations I need to have automatic security updates for without worrying about users breaking things by shutting down at the wrong moment.
<akk> you could do something like chmod 000 /etc/init.d/apache2 (or /etc/init/apache2, I don't have an oneiric install here yet) to disable apache.
<akk> Assuming you want to keep it installed -- if you don't, then just apt-get remove apache2
<akk> maybe make that apt-get purge apache2
<locodir-user> what could be better, purge or remove apache2?
<akk> crashsystems: You can make upstart run something on shutdown, I'm pretty sure ... or else poke around in /etc/init.d, there's probably some shutdown stuff there.
<crashsystems> hmm, I'll look into that
<akk> crashsystems: /etc/init.d/killprocs is run on shutdown, I think (upon going to runlevel 1, looks like)
<crashsystems> I'd like to think that the unattended-upgrade package would handle it, but I've not found anything that says how that package handles unexpected shutdowns.
<akk> though going to runlevel 1 probably happens at startup too, and maybe booting to single-user mode
<akk> I don't know either (about unattended-upgrade and shutdowns) -- would be useful to know.
<akk> Maybe you should test it. :)
<crashsystems> yeah, I'll likely throw an ubuntu instance on my virtualization server to test that out
<akk> But apt-get is pretty well behaved about being interrupted -- worst that happens is it doesn't finish downloading, and continues next time.
<akk> It still has everything it downloaded so far, and can continue where it left off.
<crashsystems> yeah, apt-get handles it pretty nice, but once packages are downloaded if dpkg is running while the shutdown happens, crazy stuff happens.
<akk> ah, true, that might not be so good
<crashsystems> I'm looking to make a very light weight ubuntu image that just boots to a fullscreen chrome browser. I'd not worry about updates at all except I want to make sure the browser and flash are up to date.
<philipballew> pleia2, you have a quick second for a ssh question?
<crashsystems> I'm considering writing a little python script to just issue a shutdown cancel command whenever shutdown is started while the dpkg lock file is present, then use the ubuntu notification system to tell users that updates are currently running.
<jtatum> Greetings folks in the south bay! Mountain View Ubuntu hour this Thursday
<jtatum> pleia2: when you have a free moment (you must be busy with returning from travel), could you please ping twitter?
<pleia2> jtatum: we do the twitter announcements on the day of the events
<pleia2> mailing list and web forums for actual announcements
<jtatum> okie dokie
<jtatum> thanks :)
<pleia2> dinda will be in town this week, I'll fwd this along to her
<pleia2> I have an americas board meeting that night, but I can probably arrive to the hour late
<akk> I'm in town for once, too.
<jtatum> great!
<jtatum> i will set aside some decals for you both :)
<bkerensa> =o
<akk> yay decals
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<MarkDude> hey Darkwing
<MarkDude> So bkerensa is in the elite now with that tattoo
<MarkDude> Hardcore
<jyo> Hooray Mt. View Ubuntu Hour.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Are you about?
<pleia2> sorta, working, what's up?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Can I pm my wiki just to run it by you before I put myself on Agenda?
 * bkerensa is not sure what the typical application looks like
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> unfortunately the agenda page is broken at the moment
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> oh
 * MarkDude wrote endorsement bkerensa 
<MarkDude> Nice pangolin pleia2
<pleia2> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas is editable again :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: You guys tamed that Python
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Thanks I will do check
<MarkDude> bkerensa, the wiki is NOT allowing me to login
<gua> "sorry mark, can't let you do that"
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> thx Hal
<bkerensa> MarkDude: What do you mean it wont let you login?
<MarkDude> Standard LP stuff
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You can e-mail it to me and Ill add it in?
 * MarkDude did it tho
<bkerensa> ?
<MarkDude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa/Plugs
<bkerensa> oh
<MarkDude> took a minute
<MarkDude> waited
<MarkDude> THEN it let me
 * MarkDude has NEVER like LP
<MarkDude> always buggy as all get out
<MarkDude> IMHO
<MarkDude> done tho :D
 * MarkDude even included a {*}
<MarkDude> renders like your new tattoo ;)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Jono's Blog - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/17/ubuntu-tat/ (Badass has a new name)
<zoclo> hi guys
<zoclo> i have a problem
<zoclo> some one in riverside Ca?
<MarkDude> What sorta problem zoclo ?
<zoclo> after update to ubuntu 11.10 in can not start ubuntu
<zoclo> a program called "nanny" is stoping the process
<nhaines> zoclo: can you share the exact error message that demonstrates this?
<zoclo> yes
<zoclo> is: nanny Stopping Sistem V runlevel compativility
<zoclo> that's the error
 * MarkDude was hoping it was simpler, thats not really a question I can help with :)
<MarkDude> Sry
<zoclo> i tried with aptitude
<zoclo> but just instaled and deleted some packages
<akk> Maybe delete nanny? (whatever it is)
<zoclo> but how?
<zoclo> i can not go to shell to tri it
<akk> I was about to ask how you were running aptitude to install and delete things.
<zoclo> when you go to shell, with control D
<zoclo> you type aptitude
<zoclo> and it opens a new window
<zoclo> and you have different options
<zoclo> the last one is upgrade,install,delete
<pleia2> zoclo: is this on a desktop?
<zoclo> no
<pleia2> a VPS?
<zoclo> in user@user:#
<pleia2> I don't understand, is this a server you run, or something that's hosted somewhere, or..?
<zoclo> no
<zoclo> is a regular pc
<zoclo> that's the point,
<zoclo> after the update from 11.04 to 11.10, this apear in my screen
<zoclo> and don't let me start ubuntu
<bkerensa> brb rebooting Ubuntu Cloud
<nhaines> I always know what the answer is going to be, even before I ask it, but I'll do it anyway.
<nhaines> zoclo: did you back up all of your files and data before you upgraded to oneiric?
<zoclo> no
<nhaines> Okay, so the fun thing about Linux is that almost every problem has an answer and can be fixed.  That's the good news.
<zoclo> but if i have to save at leastmy pics inDVDs i doit
<nhaines> The better news is that you can also use a Desktop CD to boot your machine, copy all of your data to DVD or to an external hard drive, and then reinstall Ubuntu.
<zoclo> im using a ubuntu 9something to have acces to the internet
<nhaines> zoclo: are you using an older computer with Ubuntu 9.x installed or are you using an old Ubuntu 9.x CD on the same computer to access the Internet?
<zoclo> using an old ubuntu, in the same computer
<zoclo> and i don't have problems at all,to see my files
<nhaines> No, of course.  That's the nice thing--everything will still be there.  :)
<zoclo> yes
<nhaines> Okay, if I were sitting in front of the computer I'd take a look at it but since I'm not, I think I'll recommend backing up your home directory and reinstalling.
<zoclo> im lucky, if not, i could be dead already
<nhaines> If you've been upgrading Ubuntu since 9.x, then you'll probably have a smoother experience installing 11.10 fresh, too.
<zoclo> back up   home?
<zoclo> in the same HD?
<nhaines> Different hard drive.
<zoclo> i only have one
<nhaines> Do you have a USB drive or a second drive that is a CD/DVD burner?
<zoclo> no
<zoclo> the only one is the one im using to run the live cd
<nhaines> That makes it very difficult to back up your computer.
<zoclo> i know
<zoclo> but if i can acces the shell
<zoclo> i think i can delete nanny
<nhaines> Do you know how big your home directory is?
<zoclo> what if i delete the folder from the HD?
<zoclo> the nanny folder?
<zoclo> could work?
<nhaines> That won't work.
<nhaines> What happens if you boot from the hard drive, hold down Shift so you get a GRUB menu, and try the (recovery) option?
<zoclo> that easy?
<zoclo> let me try
<zoclo> if don
<zoclo> work i'll be back in a moment
<zoclo> jiji
<zoclo> over and out
<nhaines> Anyone else feel free to take over (or keep an eye on this) because I unfortunately have to leave work pretty much at 5 and get some errands done.  It's a very busy week.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-18
<nhaines> Hmm, either the troubleshooting worked, or else the troubleshooting really, really didn't work.
<gua> i've never heard of any "nanny" program. quick google shows some kind of parental control thing for web browsing on gnome
<gua> sounds like it might be some latent parental control software that gets into the bootloader or something
<nhaines> gua: 'apt-get search nanny' and 'apt-get show nanny' also give information.
<nhaines> Nothing about what he described indicated the bootloader at all whatsoever.
<nhaines> It's probably just a proxy software and upstart might be choking on the automatic start configuration.
<MarkDude> akk did you hear about Beefy Miracle?
<akk> This probably isn't something individual LoCos control, but the Red Rock UH page has headers (Attendee, Registration status, Guests) that don't line up with the columns underneath.
<akk> Probably a CSS th vs. td alignment issue (whose bright idea was it to have those default to different alignment, anyway?)
<akk> No, MarkDude, what's up with BM?
<MarkDude> It was actually chosen
 * MarkDude is still sorta shocked
<akk> For the next Fedora? Really?
<MarkDude> yep
<akk> Wow.
<akk> Wonder what changed since last time?
<MarkDude> A few of us were talking about making shirts with both pangolin and hot dog on them
<MarkDude> The rumor is they KNEW people would not stop until name was chosen- and the other names were horrible
<MarkDude> Most likely 10-15 people made the difference tho- close vote
<MarkDude> http://lwn.net/Articles/462529/
<akk> Any idea what the other choices were? Now I'm curious. :)
<MarkDude> They are on there
<akk> Heh, yeah, those are all pretty bad.
<MarkDude> Rocky Ripple? I mean no one wanted that.
<MarkDude> Panguipulli at the same time Ubuntu has Precise Pangolin was a throw away vote
<MarkDude> So now some folks are back to original push to get the next release named Bacon
 * MarkDude thinks that is really why it won- if we cant have bacon- how about a hotdog
<MarkDude> http://plancast.com/p/7qu9/parisoma-class-brewing-ginger-beer
<MarkDude> Learn to make your own ginger beer at Pairsoma in Dec
<philipballew> Darkwing, you comming tommorow?
<ariley> morning
<nhaines> ariley: morning.
<jtatum> greetings
<ariley> greetings all
<ariley> I have a question regarding 11.10
<nhaines> !question
<Eureka> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ariley> fair enough
<nhaines> Go right ahead.  :)
<ariley> we have two X220's that have the same issue with connecting to our wireless network that has WPA - Personal
<ariley> every time they add the WLAN the network times out and repeatedly asks for the password
<ariley> sorry not the network the connection times out
<nhaines> Has the connection ever worked?  Or does it work once and then time out and stop working?
<ariley> yes it worked while they were on 11.04
<ariley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860397
<ariley> this seems to be the issue
<nhaines> I know Network Manager can connect to secured wireless networks in 11.10 because that's how my laptop gets online.
<nhaines> What happens if you try to connect while booted from a Desktop CD?
<ariley> I will try that
<ariley> next
<nhaines> That'll help isolate a problem with the configuration during the upgrade.
<ariley> I know that on a dell e4310 I had no issues connecting
<ariley> ok thanks
<nhaines> You're welcome.  Let us know the result.  :)
<ariley> will do thank you
<greg-g> weird, I have an x220 and haven't had any specific-to-me issues with wifi
<greg-g> (as in, they've all been the router's fault ;) )
<nhaines> ariley: greg-g was just talking about you.  :)
<greg-g> ariley: I haven't had any weird wifi issues with my x220 that weren't the fault of the router. Just as a data point. Sorry it's just a WFM :)
<ariley> interesting
<ariley> greg-g, nhaines thank you both
<nhaines> ariley: you're welcome.  Was the live CD working for you?
<ariley> we use Meraki and everyone has had trouble either connecting or staying connected
<ariley> I won't be able to test it till lunch
<nhaines>  Ah!  Fair enough.
<ariley> but I am curious
<nhaines> I meant to ask earlier, was this a fresh install of 11.10 or was it an upgrade from 11.04?
<ariley> cause I think its strange to be able to see the wireless networks but not be able to connect to one
<nhaines> It's not that strange.  It's fairly common actually.  But much more rare these days.
<ariley> ahhh
<ariley1> nhaines- I tried to use an 11.10 install cd and still got the same results
<nhaines> ariley1: Interesting!  Hmm.  The next thing, then, would be to test another wireless network.  Configuration's been ruled out, so drivers is next.
<ariley1> yeah I'
<ariley1> ngaines: yeah that is going to be my next step ...
<nhaines> ariley1: hopefully it's some weird configuration thing that can be puzzled out, and not just bad drivers.
<nhaines> pleia2: i can haz oneiric cds?
<ariley1> nhaines that is what I'm hoping for
<bkerensa> nhaines: I can haz oneiric cds? I need 75 by Saturday
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: my lightscribe burner isn't that fast!
<nhaines> I have two nice ones.  Along these lines: http://ubuntuone.com/173IeKWeLfcO3zadU2hoW9
<pleia2> nhaines: I'll send out an email when they arrive :)
<pleia2> it'll probably be next week
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the status update.  :)
<pleia2> I don't have a tracking number or anything, just basing estimate on shipments in the past
<nhaines> pleia2: yup, I know the drill.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Netherlands
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> The San Diego Ubuntu Hour is on!!!! come at 6!
<philipballew> oh hey kdub, what are your plans tonight?
<kdub> i'm heading to PA tomorrow, so I'm on the fence about whether I can make it or not tonight
<philipballew> hum, well i would not be surprised if dave is not there.
<philipballew> I dont think he is
<philipballew> but perhaps others will be ther. i am not sure
<kdub> are you going?
<philipballew> yeah, I will be going
<kdub> yeah, I don't think I have time tonight :-
<kdub> :-/
<philipballew> its all good. I'll see what i can do there. 'i'm the only one on the list so maybe i should cancel it, ill see
<philipballew> no worries!!!
<nhaines> You're going to cancel an event an hour and a half before it begins?
<philipballew> i was not planning on doing so
<philipballew> I was just saying I hope people show and I will be the person coming now
<philipballew> only
<philipballew> one
<philipballew> I was just brainstorming ideas I dont plan to do I guess nhaines
<nhaines> In my experience no one ever signs up, and those who do usually don't show.
<philipballew> yeah. dave usually signs up but is not always gonna show
<philipballew> i usually see random people from the area come by
<nhaines> Yup, that's usually the way of it.
<nhaines> I'm curious to see how my signs worked out.
<philipballew> I might go and put some up now
<philipballew> I sometime get text messages from people asking about it on places online i put my number
<nhaines> I need to get a website up somewhere so I can stick a QR code on my sign.
<philipballew> I paste mine to my wordpress
<philipballew> well i'm off to the sd ubuntu hour. ya'll wish me luck
<nhaines> Have fun!
<BotenAnna> nhaines: hi~
<Faqtotum> jag skjänner bot...
<Faqtotum> *känner
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-19
<BotenAnna> ja al ingen bot
<BotenAnna> plus all the necessary accents for that to be correct, ha
<BotenAnna> all the sweedish i know :D
<nhaines> BotenAnna: hi!
<nhaines> nhaines: Jag känner en bott, hon heter Anna, Anna heter hon.
<Faqtotum> i was typing phonetically by ear, then looked it up and corrected
<locodir-user> anyone close to riverside?
<philipballew> locodir-user, inland empire huh?
<philipballew> i am in san diego, ans there is a man who runs a ubuntu hour in Pasadena and also one in orange county
<philipballew> what are you lookin for?
<locodir-user> friends
<locodir-user> no too many persons use ubuntu here on riverside
<philipballew> I'd send out an email on the email list
<philipballew> is there a lug out there?
<locodir-user> lug?
<philipballew> http://www.rdfoerster.com/LUGIE/
<philipballew> locodir-user, is that any help?
 * philipballew hopes it is
<locodir-user> well, i was looking lugie
<locodir-user> philip, i have a problem, why ,when i start ubuntu, and i can see my desktop, there's a black windows, like a terminal???
<locodir-user> and i can not close it
<philipballew> pleia2, you got a quick second for a ssh question?
<bkerensa> philipballew: ssh :)
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
<philipballew> I want to set up ssh on my schools network here and they have port 4444 open.
<philipballew> is it possible to just ssh through that port without any special configuration
<pleia2> depends on what "they" is
<pleia2> and where you're coming/going to/from
<pleia2> where are you setting up ssh, exactly?
<philipballew> i will be coming from a server in sacramento and going to my desktop here.
<philipballew> so im setting up ssh behind the schools network
<pleia2> so you're desktop is on a private IP on the school's network?
<philipballew> yes.
<philipballew> well my router i use is
<pleia2> what address would you ssh to?
<philipballew> the address that is my desktop.
<philipballew> its...
<pleia2> but that's a private address
<philipballew> It can be done, Im just not sure if it can be on a already busy port
<philipballew> If it can be tunneled through
<pleia2> you could set up an ssh tunnel, but that needs to be established on the desktop side going to the server, not vice-versa (since you can't *go* vice-versa)
<pleia2> once you have a tunnel, you can use it
<pleia2> the only way to find out if it works is to try :)
<pleia2> and I recommend making sure this doesn't break the TOS for your school, don't want to get in trouble over this
<philipballew> yeah, I might go talk to them tommorow
<philipballew> I dont want to either :)
<philipballew> thank you pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure, good luck :)
<pleia2> there are lots of great ssh tunneling how-tos online once you get to that point
<pleia2> the syntax can be a bit funky, but it works well if both sides have a good connection
<philipballew> I doubt they will open port 22 for me as that’s kinda insecure. I might see if they will open a port so I can play WOW or something if you know what I mean
<BotenAnna> yeah reverse tunneling is a bit ridiculous and tricky but when it works it works
<BotenAnna> i had something at work recently where i had to port forward from a computer on the same network as another computer that is connected via a reverse tunnel to my company, then to my desktop
<BotenAnna> i got it to work with some help and a healthy dose of black magic, ha
<jyo> pleia2: FYI, not coming tonight; probably will see y'all in Mt. View tomorrow though.
<pleia2> ok :)
<jyo> Just wanted to ping you since you e-mailed about RSVPs. :)
<kdub> Darkwing: nhaines, my membership board meeting is tomorrow, if you still are willing to write a testimonial.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KevinDuBois
<BotenAnna> "I read a thing that kdub said once in irc, and he seems pretty cool. I nominate him for membership. I signed the code of conduct once, so I know what I'm doing. Anna Peeples 19-10-2011" :)
<BotenAnna> if anyone wants that on their testimonials i'll be happy to oblige, as long as you once said something cool in irc :)
<Faqtotum> something cool in irc
<Faqtotum> ^^^^^^ there ya go
<bkerensa> Anyone have a laptop and know there average CPU temp? Via like acpi -V?
<pleia2> laptops usually range from 40
<pleia2> -50C idle, and up to 75C when busy
<pleia2> (that's 40-50 :))
<bkerensa> pleia2: If my laptop is running 80 C 24/7 could it cause issues? Its a new laptop and I have a ThermaPak cooling pad
 * bkerensa is doing a intense amount og BOINC cycles
<pleia2> ah, so it's not idle
<pleia2> no, 80C is still ok
<pleia2> I wouldn't do boinc on a laptop though, their lifespans tend to be sorter than desktops by nature and keeping them running at high cpu all the time makes me wince a bit :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah well I mean if it dies in only a year I can just reach out and get a new one.... I dont anticipate to be ever unable to get a free laptop
<Faqtotum> clearly, this does not apply to everyone: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_i_have_the_piano_music_notes_for_the_song_Boten_Anna_If_so_can_you_give_it_to_me
<BotenAnna> What are the notes for the FUN song on the piano?
<BotenAnna> C C D E C A A B C A C C D E G D C C D E D C D A A B C B A G G A E D C Hope this helps!
<BotenAnna> this is an informative site~!!!!
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: i was referring to the answer on that page
<BotenAnna> ahaha i didnt even notice it until you mentioned it because the design is so horrid
<BotenAnna> im sorry
<BotenAnna> good at distracting from the content :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know if it is possible to upgrade 32bit Ubuntu install to 64bit with out a clean install?
<pleia2> bkerensa: you have to do a clean install
<Faqtotum> you can keep the home directory, though
<pleia2> well, data files are fine
<bkerensa> pleia2: why do 64bit iso's say amd64? Do they not run on Intel 64bit chips?
<pleia2> amd64 is the standard name, they run fine on intel
<bkerensa> k
<BotenAnna> amd did 64 bit first
<BotenAnna> i386, i686, etc. are all based off of intel trademarks and product names
<pleia2> wow, our CDs came in!
<nhaines> pleia2: \o/
<nhaines> I can haz CDs now?
<nhaines> 6 day turnaround time isn't bad at all.
<pleia2> yep, same as last time, reply to my email to the list with shipping and quanitity details
<nhaines> Sounds good to me.
<pleia2> btw, I pulled the countdown banner from our site because ubuntu.com fails at countdown banners no matter how much I nag them
<nhaines> Aww.
<nhaines> I never updated my site with the new one.  I should probably just pull the banner for another cycle.
<pleia2> I just had the static link to banner1.png or whatever which they always use
<pleia2> but since it's gone 8 days, 3 days, 2 days, coming soon and now back to 8 days...
<pleia2> sladen had be submit a bug report which covers the saga https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/869602 (and this is after the nagging to actually get a contest going at all)
<Darkwing> nhaines: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-20
<nhaines> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> nhaines: When are you going to start getting the talks for UbuCon.
<nhaines> I'm working on some plans still, but hope to start promoting by Halloween weekend at the latest.
<nhaines> I need to find out what the schedule is going to look like from the SCaLE staff, though.
<Darkwing> nhaines: I'll get that for you. I'm having another SCALE meeting with Ilan in a couple hours.
<nhaines> Darkwing: if it comes up, let him know that by November 1st I hope to start promoting for Ubucon.
<Darkwing> nhaines: Aye, I'll let them know.
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> Boinc seems to not work on 11.10
<pleia2> woo sf ubuntu hour \o/
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6261940625/
<pleia2> oneiric on oneiric tablet ;)
<broder> is that a Plastic Pangolin sitting next to the tablet? :-P
<pleia2> yep!
<nhaines> pleia2: you should have answered "precisely!"
<pleia2> haha, next time
<broder> i gotta say, in spite of using it for the better part of a month, i still can't tell whether or not i think unity's new alt-tab switcher is too smart for its own good
<MarkDude> http://usb.brando.com/usb-big-mouse_p02543c037d15.html
<MarkDude> Hella big usb mouse
<akk> I think I'd need sunglasses with something like that on my desk.
<akk> Not to mention using 2 hands to move it.
 * MarkDude wants to use it for Linux display
<MarkDude> And say some crap about how MS will require people to use a mouse like this for Win 8
<MarkDude> Part of the Metro interface
<akk> heh
<akk> Where is battery info these days? used to be /proc/acpi/battery or /sys/class/power_supply/battery but it seems to have moved (those don't exist any more).
<akk> Can't figure out how to google for it because all the google hits show those two old locations.
<broder> i don't know where to find the info specifically, but upower is responsible for aggregating power-related information these dyas
<broder> *days
<broder> you can use upower --dump
<akk> I usually just type acpi
<akk> but d wanted to know where to get the info without running that program (or if it wasn't installed).
<broder> my laptop has a /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0
<akk> Interesting ... his Dell didn't. (but my Vaio does, turns out ... if I plug the battery in, which it wasn't :)
<broder> hmm...don't have a dell running oneiric to check. but upower should be installed on any ubuntu desktop machine
<broder> upower --dump will print out the full path to the /sys device
<broder> if you go to that directory and ls -ld subsystem, you can get the short path
<akk> thanks, I'll pass that along (he just moved to another room with the dell)
<nhaines> akk: I'm pretty sure my laptop still has /proc/acpi/battery
<broder> hmm, mine does too, but all the interesting stuff is in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0
<nhaines> Right, but akk was saying that didn't even exist.
<akk> Right, it didn't exist on the Dell, even though it was running off battery
<akk> and the battery kernel module was loaded
<broder> dell probably decided they were too cool for acpi or something
<akk> They're a bit weird on batteries anyway ... the battery has some kind of chip in it to say whether it's a genuine Dell battery, or something.
<akk> Some aftermarket batteries come with windows programs to trick windows into thinking it's a Dell battery (which of course doesn't work on linux).
<MarkDude> grep "effing battery" EXISTS   <<< try that :D
<grantbow> lol
<MarkDude> Shhh, /me was reading some technical stuff - dont tell anyone
 * MarkDude does not want to ruin his image
 * grantbow can keep your secret MarkDude
<MarkDude> Good deal
<bkerensa> OH NO
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I missed akk
<pleia2> fun release dinner :) had 10 people come out
<bkerensa> !
<bkerensa> Yay!
<bkerensa> :D
<zoclo> i have problems to install my printer in ubuntu 11.10
<bkerensa> Gnight all
<locodir-user_> is ne1 der
<bkerensa> Dance Party! Ubuntu is 7 Years Old Today!
<Darkwing> Nice!
 * bkerensa just blogged about it ( Happy Birthday Ubuntu! http://j.mp/qqXomT )
<Darkwing> I need to start blogging better.
<Darkwing> Although, I'm opening up an old chapter to my programming.
<nhaines> Darkwing: python?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Will Regional Membership meeting be in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<Darkwing> nhaines: Web apps and web programming
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes
<bkerensa> kk
<Darkwing> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/blog/design-logo-scale-10x-win-trip-la
<Darkwing> bkerensa: Didn't know if you wanted to share that with your guys up north.
<nhaines> The guys on the other side of the cube wall are arguing about Star Wars.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: I have passed it along
<bkerensa> :D
<Darkwing> :D Figured a free trip to LA and SCaLE would be worth it.
<Darkwing> Plus, it's less work I have to do. :D
<nhaines> Darkwing: did you find out anything about scheduling?
<Darkwing> nhaines: I'm waiting for the email. As soon as I get it I'll forward it to you.
<nhaines> Darkwing: thanks.
<Gareth> 'lo
<Darkwing> nhaines, Gareth. Gareth, nhaines
<Gareth> Darkwing: we've met :)
 * Darkwing ducks
<Darkwing> </sarcasm>
<Gareth> hah
<Gareth> nhaines: Hey Nathan :) understand you have some questions?
<pleia2> geez, we let just anyone in here now don't we?
<pleia2> :)
<Gareth> apparently :)
 * Gareth slinks into the shadows
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Gareth: yup, just wondering how many speakers I should con into speaking at Ubucon next year.  :)
<Gareth> nhaines: schedule should be the same as last year.
<nhaines> Gareth: okay, that should be easy enough.
<Gareth> You might end up in the same room as last year too.
<nhaines> Gareth: that'd be cool.  It was a nice setup.
<bkerensa> Gareth: You coming up to Portland next year?
<Gareth> bkerensa: not sure yet.
<Gareth> I'd like to....Portland is awesome.
<jyo> jtatum: So no street closures in Mt. View today, right? :P
<jtatum> hopefully not :)
<jtatum> it's too cold to go out on the street
<pleia2> hm, it was just very bouncy in here
<pleia2> earthquake :)
<pleia2> that was stronger than the first one I felt, there was some serious bouncy
<broder> huh, didn't make it down to the peninsula - i didn't notice anything
<pleia2> ah, it was in berkeley, 4.2
<jtatum> seeing various irc channels light up with earthquake in sf reports :)
<broder> i think there was an xkcd comic about that :-P
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/dyfi/events/nc/71667366/us/index.html
<broder> looks like i should have felt it
<bkerensa> pleia2: Are you a wine fan?
<pleia2> I enjoy wine
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just got this http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/6264373715/in/photostream
 * bkerensa is wondering if someday Jono's band Severed Fifth will have their own wine
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> Yeah... Fiancee likes wine some but I'm not a big fan of drinking :P
<akk> I didn't feel the quake at all in San Jose.
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> akk: I have been looking for you :D
 * bkerensa needs to ask a favor
 * akk listens
<bkerensa> akk: So we  (Ubuntu Oregon) have a sponsor for a banner and none of us are Gimp Masters and valorie says you are the Gimp Sensei :D we know what we want the layout to look like and we have the png's and one svg but the final product is looking a tad bit scrunched
<akk> Scrunched? Do you have it online where I could look?
<akk> (sorry for delays, I'm in the middle of a hot convo with Dell support trying to get this laptop to work ... in Windows, ick, then I get to try to figure out if it's possible in linux later on)
<bkerensa> akk: It is on my other laptop right now I can grab it later when it comes to my office
<akk> (yeesh, I hope it turns out to be easier to calibrate a touchscreen from linux than from windows ... this is crazy)
<akk> I don't suppose anyone here knows anything about touchscreens? My worry is whether it's possible to calibrate sensitivity for the touchscreen and the touchpad separately.
<akk> Anybody know how to generate an xorg.conf in oneiric? The old way of Xorg -configure doesn't work (gives errors).
<akk> I'm trying to get a list of input devices X sees.
 * MarkDude feels this way >> http://www.explainxkcd.com/2011/10/12/x11/
<MarkDude> Every damn time I have learned how to mess with it
<MarkDude> the way is changed
<MarkDude> Like I am a bad user, and should not try it :)
<akk> haha, yeah, I'd forgotten about that xkcd. So true.
<akk> But I have this bum laptop that dell doesn't seem to know how to fix :(
<bkerensa> MarkDude
<bkerensa> PM?
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> I dont need to be asked on PM
<MarkDude> Part of my being a public figure/d-bag
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Still a good idea to ask
<MarkDude> Others at east
<aaditya> MarkDude: You're a busy guy!
 * MarkDude has been
<MarkDude> How was your visit with your SoCal friend?
<aaditya> It was amazing.
<aaditya> No longer a SoCal friend though.
<MarkDude> Good to hear
<MarkDude> She moved closer?
<aaditya> NorCal.
<MarkDude> Alright
<MarkDude> So when is the BBQ at your place
<aaditya> A month from now, tentative.
<MarkDude> Laura is hella down with vegetarian food
<aaditya> awesome. We should do another in the meantime!
<aaditya> I'm bringing her to the Ubuntu hour tonight btw.
<raevol> Darkwing: any news on libertopia?
<aaditya> She asked me if she could talk about how much she hates the UI. :P
<Darkwing> raevol: I'm out of town and can't afford to foot the bill for the table. Our next event will be SCaLE up in LA in January.
<MarkDude> lol
<raevol> Darkwing: makes sense, no worries
<raevol> i'm excited for SCaLE!
<MarkDude> Hell yes for scale
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-21
<MarkDude> Road trip
<aaditya> SCaLE? I'm in.
<pleia2> bkerensa: just a heads up, it's a huge list and if everyone shows up there is a chance we won't get to the folks who added themselves this week
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> lol- pleia2 I just PMed him htat
<MarkDude> that
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> ok
<MarkDude> There may be enough time
<MarkDude> ! application can really screw up the timing
<Eureka> MarkDude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MarkDude> take a cookie and be quiet Eureka
 * MarkDude pats Eureka on the head :)
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> OMG, I forgot how these meetings go
 * MarkDude goes to sniff some glue
<MarkDude> ^^^ sarcasm font
<bkerensa> Its moving along nice and efficiently :D
<Darkwing> Is kdub getting in today?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> huh, where is kdub?
<bkerensa> =o idk
<bkerensa> havent seen kdub in awhile
<pleia2> he just asked in here yesterday about testimonials for today
<Darkwing> I'm looking for his number.
<pleia2> odd that he'd miss the meeting :\
<bkerensa> whereis kdub-number
<Darkwing> im leaving him a message now
<Darkwing> Just called him, went to Voice Mail and left a message :/
<pleia2> thanks Darkwing
<pleia2> I need to head out in a minute, but they'll come back to him if he shows up before the end of the meeting
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> pleia2: does the meeting need a quorom?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes, and it still has it
<MarkDude> You are fine bkerensa
<MarkDude> No worries
<MarkDude> I am sure Lyz has seen your nice endorsements
<MarkDude> :)
<Darkwing> bkerensa: You are such a GOAT (Greatest Of All Time) :P:P
<Darkwing> ROFL!
<MarkDude> Congrats dude
<Darkwing> bkerensa: First ever to get +1s before you introduce yourself.
<bkerensa> not even asked one question
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> Told you your endorsements were good
<MarkDude> The activity of the Oregon team also speaks for itself
<pleia2> congrats bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> thanks pleia2
<bkerensa> :D
 * pleia2 on train
<bkerensa> pleia2: Bart is scary
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> this is caltrain
<pleia2> bart is fine as long as it's not hitting anyone
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ohhh I like caltrain.... I used to ride it to Sunnyvale and such
<pleia2> I'm going to the mt view ubuntu hour
<pleia2> just passed millbrae ;)
<pleia2> thought I'd be late, but we were fortunate to keep americas quorum even with me leaving (it's nice to have an active board!)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you walk from the platform to wherever it is held or take a cab because Mountain View is uhh spread out a bit
<pleia2> the ubuntu hour is right downtown, just a couple minutes walk from the station
<pleia2> downtown mountain view is pretty small and condensed :)
<pleia2> it's all the business parks and things that are spread out
<pleia2> can't walk to google really
<bkerensa> pleia2: Your fiancee doesnt get once of those scooters :D
<jtatum> greetings from red rock coffee :)
<jtatum> four of us up here on the second floor so far
<bkerensa> jtatum
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Red Rock Coffee?
<bkerensa> in Portland?
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> lots of us here now!
<pleia2> bkerensa: in mountain view ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Oh I didnt know they had Red Rock's in California
 * bkerensa thought it was a Oregon franchise
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Did rww disappear? I havent seen him in ages
<MarkDude> He does that
<MarkDude> he has library stuff to do
<MarkDude> Fighting illiturasy
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> yeah, he works a lot
<bkerensa> pleia2: Just found a bug in planet.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> of sorts
<bkerensa> planet.ubuntu.com doesnt finish loading because it is trying to load resources from .de server which is lagging or down so its looping
<pleia2> that happens pretty often, it takes feeds from dozens of sites so chances are something is down at any given time
<MarkDude> Earthquake
<MarkDude> Centered in Berkeley
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Earthquake?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Oh Darn
<bkerensa> hope Cal Stadium is ok
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Imagine how many bongs were spilled
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude was sitting here with Grandma. 
<MarkDude> We both just looked t each other and said- that is an earthquake
<MarkDude> Did not get up or anything
<broder> just felt it here
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Apparently there have been quakes up here in Oregon like yesterday
<bkerensa> but I didnt feel anything
<bkerensa> Maybe the West Coast is getting ready to detach California
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> We decided to do our own thing
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Which mailing list did the announcement go to?
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> about us seceding ?
<Darkwing> It was only a 3.9
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Indeed
<MarkDude> Still- the general rule of thumb is
<pleia2> aww, I missed that one
<MarkDude> Get up only if it is over a 4.5 or so
<pleia2> silly being in mountain view :)
<jtatum> hee
<akk> ho
<philipballew> hey bkerensa congrats!!!
<grantbow> haha
<bkerensa> philipballew: thanks
 * MarkDude cracked himself up with his comment on FB bkerensa 
 * bkerensa has no idea what MarkDude is speaking of
<MarkDude> The Ice T pic
<nhaines> pleia2: so how was the earthquake?
<pleia2> nhaines: I wasn't in town for the second one (was all the way down in mountain view, didn't reach that far)
<nhaines> pleia2: ah, well, soon you'll be ignoring them like any native.  :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Is Eureka the loco bot if so what powers it?
 * bkerensa is looking for a feature filled robust bot for our channel
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's Flannel's bot, you'll have to ask him
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/21/new-zealand-penguins-oil-sweaters_n_1022661.html
<MarkDude> Penguins in sweaters- too freakin' cool
<akk> and the pic on the linked article, http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2011/10/new-zealand-penguins-in-need-of-sweaters/
<MarkDude> Makes me want to learn knitting
<akk> yeah!
<MarkDude> That story just gives me a warm fuzzy
<bkerensa> MarkDude: There is a big beaver in #ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> :D based off d Supybot which zodbot uses
<MarkDude> Ah yes
<MarkDude> The beaver vs duck debate
<MarkDude> all part of Oregon glory
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-22
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know who I e-mail about the E-mail Alias
<bkerensa> <tgm4883_mobile> oh wait, actually it should only take a 24 hours from the time you get added to the launchpad group
<bkerensa> <tgm4883_mobile> it runs on a cron job at like 2AM I think
<pleia2> bkerensa: it can take up to 4 days
<pleia2> it only runs a couple time a week
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> everyone had been telling me it was a 2am daily cron :D
<pleia2> I've never heard of it being daily, it usually takes a few days for them to start working
<jtatum> i suppose i need to apply at some point
<jtatum> always feel like i didn't accomplish enough though :)
<philipballew> jtatum, why do you not?
<jtatum> why do i not accomplish enough? ;)
<philipballew> haha
 * bkerensa smiles
<pleia2> from the drinky?
<pleia2> :)
<crashsystems> indeed
<bkerensa> headache now
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa better go to bed... release party tomorrow
<bkerensa> pleia2: odd someone just randomly appeared =o
<bkerensa> no idea who that is :P
<pleia2> :)
<BotenAnna> If an Ubuntu fork is not officially sanctioned by Shuttleworth... (self.Ubuntu)
<BotenAnna> Can it be called "Non-Canonical"?
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> BotenAnna, +1
<pleia2> on a serious note it probably violates trademark, but we do have a not-canonical team on launchpad ;)
<pleia2> "People who do not work for Canonical, but often get mistaken for someone who does."
<MarkDude> Well as long as the trademarks are avoided- the code itself is licensed to be shared- I thought
<pleia2> of course
<pleia2> I was referring specifically to the name, which is what she asked about
<MarkDude> Like say Mint, it is not official- although they do say where it originates from
<pleia2> she wasn't asking about making a fork, she was asking about the name :P
<MarkDude> oh, self.ubuntu?
<pleia2> 11:50:47 < BotenAnna> Can it be called "Non-Canonical"?
<pleia2> you probably would get in trouble for calling your distribution "Non-Canonical"
<MarkDude> Canonical is not fully trademarkable - from my understanding
<pleia2> of course, it's a dictionaryword
<pleia2> try telling this to Apple :)
<MarkDude> It was explained to me- this was a big reason to create a special licensed font for Ubuntu
<pleia2> I don't think a computer company called "Non-apple" would last very long in court
<pleia2> ubuntu and canonical are separate trademarks
<MarkDude> Well not to be persnickety, but, if you wanted to BotenAnna - I would be willing to get some case law on why you most likely COULD use that name
<MarkDude> :)
 * MarkDude started out in college tryine to be a lawyer, but stopped due to the way it should be- and the way the law works are two entirely separate things at times
<pleia2> sorry, I was just trying to play it safe in advice
<MarkDude> Well of course pleia2 - you are well known for your common sense
 * MarkDude is more known for pushing the envelope ;)
<MarkDude> It was good advice
 * MarkDude likes using the word *canonical* as much as possible with friends in Fedora
<MarkDude> Cringeworthy-
 * MarkDude kept asking if sumthin' was the canonical link for Beefy Miracle --- XD
<akk> How many of them got the joke?
<MarkDude> akk, most of them
 * akk got a recruiter call about a job for "the company behind ubuntu linux" who seemed surprised when I knew the name canonical
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> but, you know ... headhunters
 * MarkDude thinks FOSS should be one big happy family
<MarkDude> Yep, headhunters are a trip
<akk> This one was better than most, had the grace to sound embarrassed when I questioned her after she asked for a Word format resume.
 * MarkDude has been pondering  the real Dark Side of the Force
<akk> "Oh, yeah, I guess I should try to wean myself off that"
<MarkDude> MS
 * MarkDude wont think about Oracle offers, but have heard some good stuff about MS
 * akk was reading about secure boot again this morning and getting angry
<MarkDude> as far as evil corporations go
<MarkDude> Well that would be one of the reason I ponder.....
<akk> They just keep doing more antitrust violations since there's no one to hold them to the law.
<MarkDude> Google may in next year
<MarkDude> they are giving them enough rope to hang themself
<MarkDude> The way they un-open sourced the last Android version gives them the ability to rip MS a new one
<MarkDude> it may take a few years in court, but they can outspend them
<MarkDude> IMHO
<akk> Even if they do, antitrust lawsuits take, what, 6 years before there's a decision?
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> But MS keeps trying to do stuff like this
<MarkDude> Hacktivists can keep it from happening
<MarkDude> Anon caused Sony to mellow a bit
<MarkDude> MS has not felt the mob in its full strength. YES, thats scary. If MS has shown one thing- they are pushy til they get pushback- then they get scared of another decade long lawsuit
 * bkerensa begins packing the Release Party Swag Suitcase
<MarkDude> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/olpc-san-francisco-community-summit-2011
<MarkDude> Live now
<bkerensa> Apparently OEMS are shipping UEFI laptops already that wont install Linux at all
<bkerensa> I just got word that the HP s5-1110 has UEFI
<MarkDude> Hmmm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-23
<MarkDude> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatadbb/6267812026   Penguin fingernails- too cool
<akk> :)
<akk> MarkDude! 8 cape gooseberries dropped, just today alone! I put some on my hamburger at dinner. :)
<MarkDude> On burgers? That sounds good
 * MarkDude just looked today, he has like 20+cherries and at least that many flowers
 * MarkDude promised ladyfriend some gooseberry salsa- hope it happens by Thanksgiving
<MarkDude> The tomatoes I got from iheartubuntu were yellow
 * MarkDude had critters eat them. I managed to keep a few
<akk> I had no luck with tomatoes this year.
<akk> The few I got had bites in them by the time they were ripe.
 * MarkDude pulled a couple of them early
<MarkDude> let them ripen in the kitchen
<MarkDude> Where I was guarding them with a baseball bat- just in case
<akk> heh
<bkerensa> Hooray
 * bkerensa finally got Canonical people to show up
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> yay!
<bkerensa> and one of them is in charge of apparently Ubuntu Foundation Product Engineering
<bkerensa> not sure what that means but he asked why we were not an approved LoCo
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> haha, I don't know what that means either
<pleia2> I didn't even think the ubuntu foundation was an active thing
<bkerensa> and I told him because I was told not to apply yet by someone on council
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: I didnt either
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> yeah, it takes a while for locos to prove they are sustainable
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Oregon has been around since 2005 :P
<MarkDude> Ubuntu Foundation Product Engineering? There is a title for a business card that takes a bit to say AND explain
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah I thought the foundation was like the national guard of Ubuntu... It only activates if Canonical fails
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> Looks like I might be doing a Ubuntu talk at Yahoo soon
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> We just announced it at the release party that Yahoo may host a brown bag lunch seminar
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Good deal
<bkerensa> and also Debian UG here is looking for help finding sponsors and venues so the Canonical guys asked if I might wanna try and mash loco events together and help them
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude spoke at Yahoo classroom
<MarkDude> well make it a packaging and bug event
<bkerensa> it was going to be a bug event
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au7Vm88aVuU
<MarkDude> LAst official Ubuntu talk I gave\
 * MarkDude had already switched to Fedora
<MarkDude> had already commited to talk
<MarkDude> Damn good talk I think
<MarkDude> part of it might work for yours
<MarkDude> at least the community part
<pleia2> bkerensa: I do ubuntu hour + debian dinner to support my local debianites (of which I am one)
<MarkDude> Especially focus on how all of these FOSS projects SHARE much in common
<pleia2> so we do coffee for an hour with ubuntu, and then dinner with debian folks across the street
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> btw, I am still open to doing talks on Ubuntu bkerensa
<bkerensa> Yeah well I will probably do such too pleia2
 * bkerensa is going to try and break off some tasks to other members
<bkerensa> so I can not have as heavy a work load
<bkerensa> ;D
<pleia2> good :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: It has to happen or I will burnout again
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: it has to happen anyway, that's how communities grow :)
<pleia2> one person holding all the keys and responsibilities is doomed to failure, bad bus factor
<MarkDude> pleia2, is (as usual ) correct
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well I got two people who will be handling wiki
<pleia2> great
<bkerensa> and now I just need to find someone to handle meeting minutes and act in my absentia for meetings because obviously I cannot make every meeting
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and as things move on more roles will be created
 * pleia2 nods
<MarkDude> meetbot?
<MarkDude> alanbell had a good goer I think he called it
<MarkDude> From U- uk
<pleia2> meetingology is the new one
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> we have to request it to join our channel right?
<pleia2> but it's not automatic, you still need to copy/paste the minutes into a wiki, tell people about it
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: The canonical employee just joined our channel the foundation guy
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SteveLangasek
<bkerensa> thats his wiki
<pleia2> ah yes, vorlon :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> do you know of him?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> he did debian alpha back in the day
<pleia2> of course
<pleia2> he's been around forever
<bkerensa> Yeah... We went to have drinks at Ground Kontrol after the party and told him about the new Pac Man machine
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> and he stopped us and said "New" and "Pac-Man" should not exist together
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> he's at all the UDSes
<bkerensa> Yep
<bkerensa> apparently its required
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> or heavily encouraged
<bkerensa> Every Canonical person I know in Portland/WA is going and thats a lot of people
<pleia2> it depends on your job, there are a lot of canonical departments that don't go (the ubuntu training folks never went when their department existed, it was a bummer)
<pleia2> but he definitely would :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: You guys using that flickr account yet?
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa is uploading his first set to it.... Still gotta add photos from my personal acct
<pleia2> bkerensa: we've had one since february and use it, it just wasn't pro
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yeah... I kinda wish Google would try and acquire Flickr
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> from Yahoo
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> Picasa is uhh idk
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> I wouldn't be so kind
<pleia2> men picasa
<bkerensa> its like Blogger... Just meh :)
<pleia2> meh too
<pleia2> bbl
<bkerensa> I feel Google comes up with great ideas for products but then runs around like a person with ADHD and fails to nurture them into decent products
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> bkerensa,  sp / feel / KNOW
<MarkDude> They get more distracted by shiny objects than I do
<bkerensa> MarkDude: or its the free snacks and scooters?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and the being able to do your own project
<bkerensa> I think that takes away from productivity
<bkerensa> when they are constantly spending time trying to make their pet projects into the next big thing while letting their previous next big things die due to lack of development
<MarkDude> aaditya, pingy
<pleia2> jdeslip: we'll be coming up to berkeleylug today :)
<pleia2> (we'll probably be late, mornings are difficult)
<bkerensa> pleia2: It has begun "My friend recently got an HP s5-1110 with Win 7 installed. UEFI has prevented the installation of GRUB on this machine. I could find no way in the BIOS to disable the feature and so far, as I work my way up the HP tech support ladder, I have found no HP techs who have a clue what I'm talking about."
 * bkerensa will be blogging about it soon
<pleia2> bkerensa: I saw in -community-team :)
<pleia2> I haven't really been following the UEFI stuff
<philipballew> bkerensa, the bios makers might not be hp?
<philipballew> like phoenix bios for instance
<akk> They're actually *selling* machines like that already? :(
<nhaines> philipballew: yeah, but HP tells Phoenix what they want.
<philipballew> ah, that is a valid point nhaines.
<akk> And if phoenix said "we only provide bioses that are locked down now, no other options" (seems extremely unlikely) HP doesn't have to use phoenix.
<akk> If HP is really shipping machines like that now, please do blog it and get everyone to mirror/retweet/slashdot etc.
<akk> Need to get the word out what machines NOT to buy (and make sure HP sees that happening).
<Faqtotum> they'll see what they wanna see
<jtatum> uefi doesn't prevent installation of grub
<jtatum> or grub2
<jtatum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<jtatum> there was a spec for this back in maverick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/MaverickUefiSupport
<nhaines> jtatum: uefi has a secure boot feature that prevents changing the bootloader on PCs with it enabled, unless the code is signed.
<nhaines> jtatum: All Windows 8 certified machines are required to support this feature and enable it by default.
<Faqtotum> haha
<Faqtotum> sneaky intel
<nhaines> Faqtotum: Palladium by hook or crook, I guess.
<Faqtotum> it's inkjet printers all over again
<Faqtotum> and people STILL buy those
<philipballew> i decided to learn vi this week. I wonder how far I will get
<Faqtotum> it doesn't take a week
<pleia2> it takes 5 minutes and a lifetime ;)
<Faqtotum> yes.
<philipballew> i can type things and write, but i'm thinking I need to learn to do it faster
<grantbow> :help and look for the "30 minute" tutor session
<philipballew> I watched some you tube videos. that’s about it so far.
 * philipballew enters :help
<grantbow> some students here raved about how useful it was.
<grantbow> however it took me more than 30 minutes and them a lot longer fyi
<philipballew> It seems like it will help. I mean vi is a lot faster then nano for me
<grantbow> Glad to hear it looks helpful for you :-)
<pleia2> vimtutor
<pleia2> is good
<grantbow> since @olpcsf doesn't have an IRC channel... @pleia2 are you going to the party in Bolinas tonight?
<pleia2> grantbow: no, and I wasn't at the summit
<pleia2> this is my only weekend home this month, spending it running errands and catching up on projects (going to pick up some furniture in a few minutes!)
<grantbow> \o/ furniture
<philipballew> NEW STUFF!
<pleia2> yes :) office stuff!
<philipballew> pleia2, well if it is gonna make you more productive with work then it should be worth it.
<nhaines> vi has two modes: beep repeatedly and break everything.
<Faqtotum> oooh, you have the version that beeps?? fancy...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-15
<scientes> Who will come to ice creams at Delores park 6:30 tomorrow for my birthday?
<iheartubuntu> i wish System76 had 17" laptops. will now check zareason
<iheartubuntu> nope, none there either
<philballew> iheartubuntu, why do you want something that will break your back?
<philballew> unless you plan on keeping your laptop where it is all the time?
<bkerensa> my laptop will almost always stay at home now
<bkerensa> now that I have my Nexus 7 I won't travel with my laptop unless I happen to be working with code
<iheartubuntu> when is that ubuntu for android going to kick in?
<iheartubuntu> i need a big screen
<iheartubuntu> i have 23" monitor at home and at work... 17 is going to be small
<iheartubuntu> both work/home boxes are older systems, like 5+ years old now
<iheartubuntu> and they are huge boxes too
<iheartubuntu> both HP and Dell dont offer customizable laptops anymore. you just buy what they offer.
<iheartubuntu> all of the 17" laptops cap out at 8GB mem as max.
<iheartubuntu> id like to get one with 8GB expandable to 16GB but no luck unless i get pricey like an alienware laptop
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-16
<philballew> kdub, If someone hands you a shirt at uds and you bring in to sd and I snag it from you sometime in the future?
<philballew> near future = whenever I run into you again or you get tired of it.
<philballew> unless I already asked you that.
<philballew> I dont get enough sleep to remember these things.
<philballew> Gareth, think you could get back to me by the end of the week if possible?
<kdub> philballew, i'm sure i can root out an extra shirt.... Medium?
<philballew> yes, medium!
<philballew> thanks kdub
<Gareth> philballew: yup.  will respond today.
<philballew> alright. No worries.
<Gareth> have a lot of emails to send out today, but i shall respond to you first.
<philballew> sound/me feels special
 * philballew feels special
 * philballew feels like he is really bad at talking on several channels at the same time
<Gareth> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> Gareth: hello
<Gareth> bkerensa: hey.  Just touching base.  Did you hear anything from Mozilla re: SCALE?
<bkerensa> Gareth: I put the info up on our mailing list and someone said they would check to see who our closest rep is and decide on sending them.... I will follow up
<bkerensa> Gareth: What is the deadline so I can let them know
<Gareth> bkerensa: no deadline at the moment.  booths are on a first come, first given basis.  When they're gone, they're done.
<Gareth> s/done/gone/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-17
<iheartubuntu> its exciting to read Lyzs trip in Ghana. Anyone following along with her posts
<akk> Wow, the pic of the school.
<bkerensa> Gareth: talking about Mozilla at SCALE right now
<bkerensa> hopefully will know in the next week
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> things move slow
<bkerensa> :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-18
<Gareth> bkerensa: great.  thanks for the update.  ping me with my questions, etc.
<akgraner> Gareth - will SCALE have an ARM track/sessions?
<kdub> raring ringworm!
<kdub> errr ;-)
<Gareth> akgraner: a track specific to ARM?  No plans at the moment.  But we definitely welcome submissions. :)
<akgraner> Gareth - awesome - I'll let our engineers know - thanks
<Gareth> np
<jtatum> oops. i let my membership in the loco team expire.. did not see that email from launchpad. LOL
<jtatum> I get rather a lot of email
<akk> I was worried about that too, but luckily I've seen the notices both times.
<raevol> so are there any sweet new features in 12.10?
<raevol> ah googled it
<raevol> nothing earthshattering, but always good to have a new release :)
<MarkDude> akgraner, - if you put one in for CFP :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/18/canonical-ceo-mark-shuttleworth-tires-of-critics-moves-key-ubuntu-developments-out-of-public-eye/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Canonical CEO Mark Shuttleworth Tires Of Critics, Moves Key Ubuntu Developments Out Of Public Eye | TechCrunch]
<bkerensa> =o
<jtatum> the comments section was certainly interesting :)
<bkerensa> :D
<raevol> huh
<raevol> it's funny
<raevol> whenever there's hubbub about something in ubuntu, and i find a comment mark made on it, he always makes me feel so much better
<raevol> people scream and cry and blow things out of proportion, and then mark is like "um, this is actually really cool and good for everyone and here's a bunch of well sourced reasons why!"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-19
<arno_> hi
<MarkDude> bkerensa, the proper <snark> comment would be surprise at public developments - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing
<MarkDude> Other side of the coin is this tho: This other Distro is STILL arguing over naming its releases. Hotdogs, and Spherical cows
<bkerensa> MarkDude: idk RHT is at its 52 weeks low right now and their revenue is slipping :) they might have to tighten the ship
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> No doubt, their market cap is making Wall ST shudder :D
<grantbow> still going strong in Mountain View :-)
<MarkDude> Hey G- can I get you to move over to #bamf
<MarkDude> its for OLPC stuff grantbow
<grantbow> wrapped up now, ttyl
<jyo> jtatum: OAuth.
<bkerensa> Good night!
<kdub> hello world
<grantbow> hello
<jtatum> jyo: https://groups.google.com/d/msg/oauth/Wy34FxwKXwI/jvKDpZd8V3gJ - second to last paragraph :)
<darthrobot`> [R: groups.google.com] Title: [Google Groups]
<MarkDude> Anyone else going to OLPC Summit this weekend?
<MarkDude> It will be hella fun
<scientes> ^^^^
<jbermudes> So now that Ubuntu won't be available via CD, how does that change our SCaLE booth operations?
<scientes> jbermudes, ?
<scientes> jbermudes, i'm downloading 12.10 right now...
<jbermudes> scientes: I mean with regards to the lack of CD-sized ISO images
<scientes> oh i don't use cds so i didn't notice that....
<scientes> apparently debian managed to get gnome back on the first cd, without switching to xfce by default
<bkerensa> jbermudes: DVD's will be offered
<bkerensa> so LoCo's will need to burn DVD's if the amount Canonical provides is not satisfactory
<bkerensa> clearly this does increase the cost per unit
<jbermudes> so much for the developing world...
<jbermudes> although  I wonder if the associated cost increase will result in the care boxes that Canonical sends to LoCos to have the same amount of discs?
<philballew> bkerensa, I would not be surprised if they switch to flash drives like fedora
<bkerensa> philballew: I don't think so
<bkerensa> Fedora didn't switch to flash drivers
<bkerensa> they still offer CD's
<philballew> yes, I know that
<bkerensa> the flash drives are for big events
<philballew> true
<philballew> though you still see what I am saying
<jbermudes> Does anyone remember the disc burning kiosk that the Suse folks had?
<scientes> jbermudes, i do
<scientes> only pictures however
<scientes> cause i wasn't living in the city then, where wierd stuff is actually seen
<jbermudes> We should make one for our booth too, heh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-14
<clifter> Is it better to install with using the "Ubuntu Software Center" or from "Terminal" using sudo apt-get install <program> ? ? Advantages or disadvantages to either way ? ?
<pleia2> I wouldn't say one is better than another
<pleia2> a lot of people find the ubuntu software center easier to search and use (particularly if they don't like the command line)
<blitz> one way you learn more about the terminal
<pleia2> I've always used apt-get without issue though
<blitz> I feel like using apt-get is more transparent as to what's actually going on
<blitz> you know what packages you're getting
<clifter> pleia2; blitz: Thanks - I favor Terminal because I see right away if package installed ok. Just wondering wasn't sure where to ask? Is this channel ok for occasional general support question?
<pleia2> clifter: yep, asking here is fine :)
<clifter> pleia2: Cool thanks much
<clifter> I have forgotten proper way to add another irc channel to start as well as my default channel. Any ideas?
<clifter> Running Ubuntu 13.10 - Icon for log-off & shutdown is missing after a reboot I just did. What would be a good fix? Have used Terminal before.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-15
<blitz> clifter what client
<clifter> blitz: What client? sorry
<clifter> blitz: Running 13.10
<clifter> Saucy
<philipballew> pleia2, About how long does the meetings for the LoCo last. I will be there at 1, but have class at 1:30.
<pleia2> philipballew: should be quick
<philipballew> pleia2, perfect.
<philipballew> Short sweet and to the point.
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> if you ever need me and I am not around, I accept all phone calls, and tweets right to my razor.
<philipballew> :)
<pleia2> tweets++
 * philipballew tweets way too much...
<pleia2> anyone around for the team reverification meeting over in #ubuntu-meeting in 9 minutes?
<pleia2> not all at once, now :)
<pleia2> starting now
<pleia2> 13:14:31 < meetingology> Voting ended on: California LoCo Team Re-Verification
<pleia2> 13:14:31 < meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<pleia2> 13:14:31 < meetingology> Motion carried
<pleia2> go us
<raevol> what's up with re-verification?
<pleia2> every 2 years loco teams check in with the loco council to make sure they're still on track
<raevol> ah ok
<pleia2> if they are, they get verification extended for another 2 years, so we get DVDs during LTS cycle and other verified team benefits
<pleia2> it's replacing "approval" since "verification" is a more accurate word
<raevol> cool
<jyo> Damn, sorry about missing it.
<raevol> well we are pretty awesome'
<pleia2> :)
<jyo> You can regale me with the exciting 14 minute details on Thursday, I suppose.
<pleia2> lol
<akk> Darn, I was going to go add moral support at the meeting but we had drain unclogging excitement instead.
<jyo> Odd. Didn't realize PyLadies SF has more of a South Bay presence.
<pleia2> yeah :\
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-16
<Torikun> hello
<clifter> Is Pipelight a good alternative to use to play Netflix in Chromuim ?
<raevol> anyone know what the difference is between apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng ?
<pleia2> "Apt-Cacher NG has been designed from scratch as a replacement for apt-cacher, but with a focus on maximizing throughput with low system resource requirements."
<pleia2> so, seems NG is slimmer
<raevol> ah nice, ok
<raevol> you also have to configure your clients to proxy their updates through apt-cacher, i am wondering if i can get my router to just re-route all update traffic to the cacher, except for the cacher itself
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-17
<Torikun> yo
<raevol> happy release!
<bkerensa> Smart Scopes is looking nice
<nhaines> Heh, the Ubuntu website just died.
<Torikun> loads for me
<nhaines> Seemed to have been a 5 minute downtime window, although someone mentioned that it was regional.
<pleia2> no one has actually signed up to attend the release party
<pleia2> I may have to raffle my salamander to myself
<nhaines> Free salamander!  \o/
<nhaines> I've found that if anyone actually RSVPed, it was as good as gold that I'd never see or hear from them ever again.
<pleia2> w00t, jyo signed up
<pleia2> he shall get the salamander!
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> pleia2, best of luck tonight. should be a fun time.
<pleia2> philipballew: thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-18
<bkerensa> Shumway is coming :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Shumway]
<bkerensa> http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/examples/inspector/inspector.html?rfile=../racing/race.swf
<darthrobot`> Title: [Shumway Inspector]
<philipballew> bkerensa, I use html5 on youtube.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> this will let you use any flash site without a flash plugin
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> because the flash will be compiled and built into html5 in realtime
<bkerensa> it makes flash obsolete
<philipballew> hum, can I use it on Internet Explorer with wine?
<bkerensa> no
<philipballew> So steamed!
<bkerensa> its currently only in m-c
<philipballew> mc?
<bkerensa> m-c = Mozilla-Central
<philipballew> oh
<philipballew> whatevs
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> central is the main repo
<bkerensa> so its nightly
<bkerensa> then Aurora -> Beta -> Release
<pleia2> people are here :D
<Torikun> yup
<akk> yay
<akk> Is there a salamander winner yet? :)
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<kdub> happy friday
 * kdub was just thinking its been a while since a SD ubuntu event
<raevol> kdub: i've been thinking the same thing...
<raevol> we should do one, just not on a wednesday please!
<kdub> we can skip wednesday
<raevol> :D
<raevol> philililililipballew is awol
<Torikun> How come traffic is not horrible today with the strike?
<raevol> Torikun: strike in the bay?
<Torikun> yup
<raevol> i see
<kdub> everyone's staying home to try out ubuntu saucy
<raevol> :D
<raevol> i put a new cpu fan in my desktop last night
<raevol> my idea was to quiet the thing down
<raevol> several things:
<raevol> 1. the new fan is amazing
<raevol> 2. i discovered that my bios was set to always run my cpu fan at max
<raevol> 3. switching that in the bios without getting a new fan probably would have quieted it down just fine, but oh well, now i have a non-stock fan
<raevol> 4. i got fan-happy and bought 2 more case fans, which probably brought my noise level right back to where it was
<raevol> but at least i had fun :D and probably have a way cooler computer
<raevol> there's the philipballew
<philipballew> raevol, I keep it comin back.
<raevol> philipballew: kdub and i want some SD-ubuntu shenanigans
<raevol> but not on a wednesday
<kdub> wednesday is windows day
<raevol> exactly
<philipballew> raevol, Saturday afternoons when nobody is working?
<raevol> plausible, but not this saturday
<philipballew> raevol,  kdub  you guys should come to Tijuana's lug I've been going to lately.
<raevol> por que
<kdub> tijuana o.O?
<kdub> raevol, the next step after the fans is like
<kdub> a mini fridge, and you pump the coolant through the computer
<philipballew> raevol, kdub Good food, and beer. What is not to like!
<Torikun> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
<darthrobot`> Title: [Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Quantal, raring, saucy…]
<kdub> philipballew, no hablo espanol! i'd order the wrong the food
<philipballew> kdub, Just point and hope it works! All you need is "carne asade taco por favor y un cerveza"
<philipballew> one beef taco and a beer is what that means.
<philipballew> raevol, knows more then me though as he is a sd native.
<raevol> we lost the phililililililipballew
<raevol> kdub: i was thinking about doing water cooling, but i'm just not that hardcore. also not overclocking at all, it'd be excessive
<raevol> dear God
<raevol> how do i set my dns server manually on an ubuntu server box
<Torikun> raevol: /etc/resol.conf ?
<Torikun> *resolv.conf
<raevol> that gets overwritten by resolvconf
<raevol> this fixed it: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Setup Static DNS Servers in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) • Liberian Geek]
<raevol> i would assume that all the ubuntu servers are getting slammed pretty hard right now?
<raevol> dear God, never go on r/linux
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> actually "never go on reddit" has served me well over the years
<nhaines> pleia2: 'tis a silly place.  With cats.
<pleia2> I find that all the tech news I really need comes in via social media an specific google news alerts, no need to interface with the anonymous rabble :)
<pleia2> (I also never read slashdot, hacker news, etc)
<pleia2> my world over here is safe and happy
<nhaines> I stopped reading slashdot since I can't downvote.
<raevol> i quit reading slashdot after i got sick of the hivemind there
<raevol> r/linux_gaming is good
<raevol> and my local reddit is decent, and that's all i read
<nhaines> pleia2: my only regret is that I can't be as snarky as I like in /r/linux or /r/ubuntu because I have an Ubuntu logo next to my name in /r/ubuntu. :P
<pleia2> :P
<nhaines> raevol: needs more cats.
<raevol> pretty sure there's an r/cats
<akk> I read slashdot as a one-page thing. I hardly ever click on stories (except to get links to follow) or read comments.
<akk> It's a good source of geeky news if you stay away from the comments.
<jyo> raevol: Well, if you have static IPs, then just dns-nameservers entry on the correct interface stanza(s) in /etc/network/interfaces
<jyo> akk: The salamander went to Will by default since the Germans didn't want to lug it home and I didn't care.
<raevol> jyo: yea... i was gonna do that but the "real" thing i was doing was getting apt-cacher-ng to work transparently on the network here, so i ended up doing: https://www.ghanima.net/doku.php?id=wiki:ghanima:apt-cacher-ng which involved tweaking dnsmasq
<darthrobot`> Title: [Apt-Cacher-NG with transparent operation [Ghanima]]
<nhaines> akk: to my horror, OMGUbuntu has turned into a good news source (although the comments have barely improved).
<raevol> jyo: also that liberiangeek.net link i posted was quicker and easier than editing /etc/network/interfaces, and also let me still use dhcp, just was a little harder to find it as a solution
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-20
<nhaines> I always love when I post to Reddit, then wake up and my comment karma is much higher and I have 6 replies in my inbox.  I can never remember if I was trolling or being helpful.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-13
<pleia2> moar baseball
<jyo> pleia2: Okay, will do today.
<pleia2> oh whoa, it got late
<pleia2> soon, lunch :
<pleia2> :d
<ianorlin> pleia2: do you know where on the alt installer or mini iso the /etc/apt/sources.list equivlent file is?
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oJxyZfwx
<darthrobot> Title: [Operations Engineer — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions]
<pleia2> ianorlin: it should be there...
<pleia2> bkerensa: applying?
<bkerensa> pleia2: no but maybe you?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: you can work for a competitor of your husband's work... Could be interesting? :)
<bkerensa> also they do remote
<bkerensa> so no change in workflow
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> conference travel and same level of benefits
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> I like my job :)
<pleia2> there's a little bit of mozilla's infra that's open source, but not nearly enough for me to change to another internal sysadmin job by choice
<pleia2> I work on open source all day long, it's lovely
<nhaines> pleia2: living the dream!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-14
<nhaines> The loco-contacts ML is really rocking today.
<pleia2> that's one word for it
<pleia2> I'm glad the discussion is happening though
<nhaines> Yeah.  I wish the LoCo Council seemed as glad about that.
<nhaines> If I'm not allowed to say RTFM, no one can.  :)
<pleia2> they've been really beat up by some of the discussions this year, so I think there's some burnout happening
<pleia2> it's also frustrating that people read half the guidelines, see they are "invalid" and then stop reading and start ranting without noticing the "you can ask for an exception bit"
<nhaines> That *is* really frustrating.
<nhaines> It's why I should print out the CoC, fold it into an origami cat, and then stroke it everytime somebody goes on an ill-targeted rant.
<pleia2> amusing that the Catalonia team was used as an example of a team that has been disenfranchised by this change, and yet they were the first to be granted an exception, months ago :)
<pleia2> nhaines: best idea ever
<nhaines> That sounds about par for the course.  And probably should've been the first thing mentioned in the response.
<pleia2> I think I'll do that actually
<nhaines> Worst comes to worst, you have an origami cat.
<pleia2> I advocated for putting the exception rules at the top of their policy (prefering in bold, red, blinking) because I knew this would happen, but I was overruled :)
<nhaines> Needs more marquee tag.
 * nhaines sighs.
<nhaines> Ahhh, 1994 HTML.  :)
<pleia2>  I don't like that the "easy oragami cat" video is 5 minutes long
<pleia2> 5 minutes != easy
<nhaines> Only 78 easy steps!
<jyo> pleia2: Forgot to event this morning. Will event and email your copypasta (Thanks!!!) before G's.
<pleia2> jyo: thanks :)
<jyo> rww: You still "want" to "present" on 14.10 changes, right?
<nhaines> "changes"
<pleia2> it will be a short presentation
<pleia2> "who likes new kernels?" *throws popcorn*
<rww> jyo: sure
<rww> at least we got new desktop environments, otherwise it'd be one slide :|
<pleia2> rww: this is very very important: To celebrate the 14.10 codename “Utopic Unicorn” and to demonstrate the easy customisability of Xubuntu, highlight colors have been turned pink for this release.
<pleia2> ^^ Xubuntu
<nhaines> ["Getting Better" by The Beatles plays.]  "I've got to admit it's getting better.  A little better all the time."
<rww> oh, mate-desktop is in Trusty, so we got... Cinnamon
<rww> oh, mate-desktop-environment is only in Utopic. i guess they moved metapackages around
<rww> (or is that matepackages)
<pleia2> (I honestly had nothing to do with it, my team mates on Xubuntu just love me)
<nhaines> pleia2: I could have sworn it was you.  :)
<pleia2> 14.10 will forvery be my release <3
<jyo> I like new kernels. Occasionally, they have more of the things I like.
<rww> occasionally, they cause hilarious breakage
<rww> allegedly. people complain \o/
<pleia2> rww: my favorite thread ever
<nhaines> This reminds me that I need to poke Canonical and see if they intend on updating the wallpaper for utopic.
<nhaines> Not that a SRU with a new wallpaper wouldn't be hilarious.
<pleia2> now I can't find it, the WORKST KERNLE IN ALL OF HISTORY thread
<jyo> Did it burn your toast and hold your family hostage?
<nhaines> Taunted her cats.
<OERIAS> rww, you're in the republic of california?
<pleia2> oh, it's this one https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2014-July/006934.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Is Linux 3.13, the worst kernel version, ever? YES! It is... So, why Trust come with it? WHY!?]
<pleia2> my favorite is that they start off with "I don't want to be rude but"
<pleia2> *lots of rude*
<nhaines> It's almost as if you should test enterprise rollouts before starting hundreds of them.
<nhaines> "I didn't test the utopic kernel at all, but here's how YOU can!"
 * ianorlin has run utopic virtual machines from utopic although I wonder if that is feeding unicorns dogfood
<rww> OERIAS: no, I'm in the state of california
<OERIAS> Im in Diamond Bar
<jyo> Yes, State of California but it's People's Republic of Berkeley.
<OERIAS> jyo, i go to Berkeley
<pleia2> https://twitter.com/sfgov/status/522173762356006912
<darthrobot> Title: [City of SanFrancisco on Twitter: "#SFGiants Wine Game 3! ##OctoberTogether... http://t.co/3hu4UiK62i"]
<pleia2> hehe, wine
<pleia2> norcal has wine on the brain :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-15
<nhaines> My new Microsoft Sculpt Ergnomic Desktop keyboard and mouse set have arrived.  It's been 5 minutes but so far I like it.
<nhaines> Separate numeric keypads are the bee's knees.  And it's all working out of the box in Ubuntu.  I'm sure Windows 8 will have to think about how it feels about USB HID devices for the requisite 3 minutes of contemplation.
<pleia2> welcome to never being able to type on a normal keyboard again
 * ianorlin is using a ps/2 keyboard
<nhaines> Nah, I've been using ergnomic keyboards for about 20 years now.  ;)
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<nhaines> Everyone's like "zomg how will I learn to type on one?"  And I'm like "the same way you're supposed to be touchtyping on any keyboard you noob!"
 * ianorlin is able to use the mouse with both hands
<nhaines> Ha, the mouse has a "Windows button" on it that's mapped to the Super key.
<nhaines> Wonder if it's feasible to replace that with an Ubuntu logo with an orange background.  Well, I'll worry about that later when there are fingerprints over everything.  ;)
<nhaines> Middle clicking doesn't make me want to throw the mouse against the wall, so that's nice too.
 * ianorlin doesn't like touchpads that you have to use multitouch to middle click
<ianorlin> why can't I have a third button?
<pleia2> also, I realized another one of my favorite features of my android watch is that it tells me when it's disconnected from my phone, great when I'm a block from home and don't know if I brought my phone or not, no more digging into the TARDIS-like inside of my purse
<nhaines> TIMEKEEPING FUNCTIONALITY DISABLED.  BATTERY KILLER MODE ACTIVATED.
<pleia2> I wish it would find my keys
<nhaines> Now that's something that needs a proximity unlock mode.  :)
<pleia2> my home?
<nhaines> Also car.
<pleia2> car may be scarier "steal phone, wander round parking lot..."
<nhaines> Someone described some kind of hack to do that with a little Linux server and an electronic lock for his home on Slashdot a decade ago.
<nhaines> Someone commented "Yeah, but if the power goes out he's fscked."
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> well you still carry keys
<pleia2> it's just when you have a handful of groceries
<nhaines> No, I think he completely replaced the lock.  Which.. well.  :P
<pleia2> ah, that's amusing :)
<nhaines> Thinkgeek was selling RFID keypad locks I think.
<pleia2> reminds me, I was coming home from Target during a lunch grocery run and the streets were maggoty with salesforce conference people
<pleia2> just like, standing on the sidewalks, not moving
 * pleia2 gets the local grumpies
<nhaines> Ha.
<nhaines> All 20 Google apps updating on my phone: "This application requires an update to Google Play Services"
<nhaines> Me: "Dear phone, please just do the things."
<pleia2> are you using a dev version of GPS?
<nhaines> Nope.  Just wiped my N5 and installed Android 4.4.4 on it.
<nhaines> Although to be fair, this was because th dev version of GPS (in "L" preview) broke everything two days ago and my phone was unusable because every 3 seconds: "Unfortunately, Google Play Services has stopped."
<nhaines> Do you *promise*?
<nhaines> I am now a developer!  \o/
<nhaines> Okay, reinstalling Ubuntu.  Hopefully for good on this phone.  :P
<jyo> nhaines: Yeah, TIL that one peripheral devices manufacturer also makes operating systems. huh. ;)
<nhaines> jyo: they're fantastic mice and keyboards.  Except left Ctrl and right Alt didn't work consistently on the old one.  On this replacement everything is fabulous.
<jyo> I'm guessing they wanted to expand from peripherals to tablets so they wrote an OS for the tablet. </lolhistory>
<jyo> pleia2: I heard a rumor that Juno is dropping Python 2.6 support?
<pleia2> jyo: Kilo
<pleia2> Juno still has it
<pleia2> oh, lollipop :)
<nhaines> pleia2: and just in time for me having wiped my phone.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-16
<bkerensa> fail
<bkerensa> pleia2: that message should have came here
<bkerensa> jyo: let me know if that menu works
<bkerensa> it depends to be a lot of food those platters
<bkerensa> Last time we had a cantina with one... we had like 30 people and there was so much left over
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-17
<pleia2> giants \o/
<nhaines> Go sports team!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> they are going to the world series :D
<ZeeroKool> please join the new Android Official channel on #android-os
<pleia2> please don't spam our channel with other channels
<Yasumoto> brutal: https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/AURORA-867
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<Yasumoto> gah, wrong channel
<Yasumoto> fwiw, our ubuntu build still runs well :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-18
<grantbow> staring now in #olpc-sf is our 2014 summit
<grantbow> starting
<grantbow> http://olpcsf.org
<darthrobot> [R: www.olpcsf.org] Title: [OLPC San Francisco | one laptop per child san francisco volunteer community]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-19
<ianorlin> http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux.conf.au/2010/wednesday/50178.ogg is an intesting talk I am listening too but is before my time
<darthrobot> Content type: [audio/ogg] Size: [15088092]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-15
 * nhaines yawns.
<nhaines> Well, looks like the Ubucon announcement is going out tomorrow.
<akk> eek, 2 weeks to SCALE CFP deadline, gotta come up with a topic ...
<akk> oh, wow, cory doctorow!
<akk> Heard him speak once and he was fabulous.
<nhaines> akk: we'll announce the Ubucon keynote speaker tomorrow, too.  It'll be really exciting.
<akk> Looking forward to it! You've been hinting at all these exciting things all along ... :)
<nhaines> I'll leak that we're calling it "Ubucon Summit at SCaLE 14X" but the rest has to wait.  David Planella will be posting the announcement so it'll be on the Fridge and Planet Ubuntu, and I'll get something ready for the mailing lists if he doesn't crosspost.
 * akk wonders whether people would rather hear about GIMP tricks or Raspberry Pi automated cameras
<nhaines> GIMP tricks with Raspberry Pi automated cameras.
<akk> heh
<nhaines> It's possible now with snappy!
<akk> This snappy? http://google.github.io/snappy/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Snappy by google]
<nhaines> This snappy: http://www.ubuntu.com/internet-of-things
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Core on the Internet of Things | Ubuntu]
<akk> That doesn't really explain it. Snappy is a small optimized Ubuntu, or something?
<nhaines> It's a read-only Ubuntu Core system image, like the phone, and applications and frameworks are installed in sandboxes (also like the phone), and it runs on the RPi2 and they've made a tool that converts deb packages to snap packages.
<akk> That sounds fun, though not something I'd need for things like my pi cam.
<akk> If frameworks are in sandboxes how do they access system-level things like GPIO?
<akk> Some kind of phone-like permission model, "This app and this framework needs permission to use GPIO ... agree?" ?
<nhaines> The framework for that is manually reviewed, but you can use a command to grant specific hardware access to specific snapps.
<nhaines> Yes, but at the moment it's manually specified.  I think there's a way to pre-specify it, and I suspect that Canonical would manually review that before it went into the store.
<nhaines> Come sometime between May 2016 and Ubuntu 16.10, you'll be able to run Snappy Personal as a full-fledged desktop system.
<akk> Aimed at people who'd get a chromebook, because they're super worried about desktop security?
<nhaines> Aimed at the casual desktop user who doesn't change anything anyway.
<nhaines> But it'll mean that any app can get the latest updates without worrying about dependancies.
<b-yeezi> Will Canonical be repackaging all the upstream Debian apps into Snap packages or will that have to be done by each developer?
<nhaines> b-yeezi: most likely, Canonical will be packaging all of the Ubuntu repository apps.  Details about ongoing updates are not worked out yet.  But each developer will be able to package updates independently.
<b-yeezi> Sounds complicated. I hope it works ok
<nhaines> Not particularly.  An end user goes into the Ubuntu App Store, clicks an app, and it's automatically downloaded, installed, and receives updates.  Works identical to today's process.
<b-yeezi> oh ok
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-18
<nhaines> pleia2: do you happen to know what the subscriber total is for our mailing list?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-19
<philipballew> hey pleia2 I sugested two meetups to end out the year like I mentioned last week.
<philipballew> took a few days to get to it though...
<pleia2> ok, let's see how this works
<philipballew> dont ever get a job at a startup, it will make you have no time
<philipballew> pleia2, If you need help, I use meetup dot com daily, but it seems to be pretty intuitive
<pleia2> I don't know how to move something from "Suggested" to "Upcoming"
<pleia2> and do you have a location for the one in December?
<philipballew> I do, it did not show up under the recent meetups because the one for November has not been added yet, so when that one gets added I was going to go back and add it in about one click.
<pleia2> ok, I guess Announcing it adds it to Upcoming
<pleia2> probably don't want to announce them both the same day...
<philipballew> yeah. the sends the information to all people in the group.
<philipballew> you can, but I think sending an email to all meetup members like a week before is good.
<philipballew> If I find some photos of the loco, can I put them up there for you guys?
<pleia2> sure
 * philipballew will probably not just have it be all pictures of his face
<philipballew> I think once it is added, I can go back and edit it all.
<philipballew> but ill confirm that when ever I get out of startup job jail today
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-23
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG - noon-3 @ 85C four of us thus far ... big table, AC power, Wi-Fi ... https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
<MichaelPaoli> ... half dozen of us thus far.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-16
<nhaines> Meeting time in 3.  :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct 16 02:01:34 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hi everyone, and welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for October 15th!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17October15
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17October15 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> The biggest and brightest upcoming event is the release of Ubuntu 17.10 on Thursday the 19th!
<nhaines> This is a big change in the Ubuntu world, as we move from Unity to GNOME Shell.  So this is a trial run for the LTS.
<nhaines> We still need that last bit of testing!  So feel free to download the daily images and try them out and report bugs if you find them: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<darthrobot> Title: [Index of /daily-live/current]
<nhaines> #Announcements
<nhaines> I guess that was kind of the announcement.  :)  Is there anything else going on?
<nhaines> Alrighty, moving on...
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Well, Canonical flew me to New York 3 weeks ago to work on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS all week.
<nhaines> It was very interesting!  I did a little work on the new Ubuntu Community Hub at https://community.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Community Hub]
<nhaines> And I had a chance to work on snaps and meet a *lot* of Canonical people working very, very hard on Ubuntu.  And I also managed to file about 4-5 bug reports on 17.10, all of which were addressed because I could go to the person involved and ask them what was going on, so I could be sure to file the report just the way they needed.
<nhaines> All in all, it was a fun week, I was well-fed, and I hope to have a chance to do it again, because the Ubuntu Rally was really a Canonical work sprint week.  Which actually lasted three weeks, with the following two weeks focused on by different teams.
<nhaines> But the first week was more like an all-hands, and you can find a bit more here: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/01/ubuntu-rally-in-nyc/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Rally in NYC | Ubuntu Insights]
<nhaines> We had about 200 employees and 20 sponsored external developer and community members who came.
<nhaines> And I gave a great lightning talk that was very well-received, thanks to my public speaking experience from Ubuntu California.  :)
<nhaines> So I'm looking forwarsd to the 17.10 release and starting work on 18.04 after that.
<nhaines> Any other business before we wrap things up?
<nhaines> Alright, next meeting is October 29th.  See everyone there!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct 16 02:19:15 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-10-16-02.01.moin.txt
<toddc> short sweet thank you!
<nhaines> toddc: you're welcome!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 29th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Yay, all post-meeting items completed!  \o/
<pleia2> nhaines: do you know if they're going to put up redirects for the old pages on community.ubuntu.com? They seem to have archived the content, but it broke a ton of links in the process
<nhaines> pleia2: I do not, but I asked for this in-person at the time.
<nhaines> pleia2: I should probably ask again.  :)
<pleia2> great minds!
<pleia2> also, as usual, I was on a plane during the meeting this week ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: indeed!  And, indeed.  ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-18
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, there are redirects for all the old pages.  :)  https://community.ubuntu.com/t/referring-threads-to-more-appropriate-sites/690/7
<darthrobot> Title: [Referring threads to more appropriate sites - Site Feedback - Ubuntu Community Hub]
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> hm, looks like they don't have them all :\ first link I tried wasn't included
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-21
<toddc> installfest open lots of projects
<nhaines> Ubuntu 17.10 Free Culture Showcase winners! https://community.ubuntu.com/t/winners-of-the-ubuntu-17-10-free-culture-showcase/940/
<darthrobot> Title: [Winners of the Ubuntu 17.10 Free Culture Showcase - Desktop - Ubuntu Community Hub]
<nhaines> toddc: where's the installfest?
<dax> nhaines: speaking of which, i was browsing through the on-ISO example content the other month. i thought that setting the current time to the ubuntu version was a cute idea
<dax> took me half the video to notice it though :P
<nhaines> dax: thanks!  It took YouTube about 2 weeks to notice.
<nhaines> Canonical's web design team lead told me a month ago, "you know, there's a gsettings key for that."  Meanwhile, I was screenshotting within 3 seconds of setting the time because of the virtual machine's host clock sync settings.  :P
<nhaines> In any case, I was rather pleased with myself over the idea.
<dax> i assume the same gsettings key that i used to use to make it do YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS as the time format
<dax> custom_format or something
<nhaines> 'gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime custom-time-format "12:04"' and 'gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime time-format "custom"'
<dax> mhm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-22
<toddc> nhaines: sorry I posted in the wrong channel we had the event in AZ today
<toddc> we should meet at the boarder for dual state event
<nhaines> I don't recall that anything interesting happens near the California borders.  :)
<toddc> ookky
<toddc> Laughlin
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-10-16
<aidian> hello!
<aidian> hello again?
<pleia2> hi there aidian
<aidian> hooray, good morning
<aidian> how's it going? i found an old flyer for this group. thought i'd check in and see if anyone is active.
<pleia2> mostly we're just active when there are meetings :) but people are in and out all day with varying degrees of paying attention
<pleia2> mostly just lurk here while working or whatever
<aidian> word, i know how it goes :)
<aidian> i'm currently president of the linux users' group of davis, so thought i'd reach out and see what's going on
<aidian> we're trying to get a little more active up here in davis
<lyorian> I wish I would be paying attention more often during the meetings
<lyorian> I honestly have been spending so much time writing the lubuntu manual recently
<aidian> writing documentation? that's god's work you're doing
<pleia2> aidian: cool, I'm over in the bay area
<aidian> excellent. feel free to stop by sometime if you're up in the area :)
<aidian> i found some flyers for this group in the back of a stack of stuff i inherited from the last club president.
<aidian> (also, someone may want to update the link to LUGs on the californiateam wiki page)
<pleia2> it's a wiki, care to help with it?
<pleia2> I don't remember who made it originally, but I know it's quite old, no one really maintians it anymore
<aidian> sure, happy to, just didn't want to jump in and step on anyone's toes without saying hello
<pleia2> hello :)
<aidian> have to wait for approval to join the wiki edit team
<pleia2> what's your launchpad username?
<pleia2> I can't approve, but I might know who to ask
<aidian> atdt
<pleia2> ok, I'll see if I can nudge it along
<aidian> word, thanks :)
<aidian> woo, looks like it got approved
<aidian> that was a lot of work to change one link :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> now you have the power to fix all the things \o/
<aidian> woo
<aidian> got me to start a launchpad acct, anyways
<aidian> and realize that i can't remember my gpg passphrase :/
<pleia2> eep
<aidian> ..not super ideal :(
<aidian> i can't find my revoke certs or anything
<aidian> asdf
